# gaggiia manual service



## BJ35 (Nov 14, 2015)

hi everyone

Heard good things about Mark at Gaggia manual service, but having sent a couple of messages via his web site Have had no response. Does anyone Know if he's still available for service? I hope so. Any replies will be welcome


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes - he is normally about

Try a PM to gaggiamanualservice.com

Copied here

@gaggiamanualservice.com


----------



## BJ35 (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks Glen


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

not had any emails off ya. pm me if unsure


----------

